# Massive Solar Flare



## mosaix (May 14, 2013)

_The Sun has unleashed its most powerful eruption of 2013 so far._

_The solar flare - a sudden release of radiation - peaked at  1705 BST on Monday, and was associated with a huge eruption of matter._

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-22525233

Interesting article but there's also a couple of excellent photographs.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (May 14, 2013)

Love the pictures. Thanks Mosaix.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (May 14, 2013)

I think it has been aggravating my ME/Fibromyalgia.   When there is a European volcanic eruption or snow I get really painful skin and swell up like a Michelin man.  I've been like it all day and as there hasn't been snow or a volcanic eruption I'm blaming the solar flares lol


----------



## Allegra (May 15, 2013)

Amazing footage and pictures. Thanks, mo.


----------



## Boneman (May 15, 2013)

Does this mean we'll get a better summer...?


----------



## Gordian Knot (May 15, 2013)

Yes. But you will need triple strength sun tan lotion!


----------

